# Internet TV Streaming Software



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

Ich interressiere mich sehr für TV Streaming Software wie etwa MIRICS FlexiStream; dummerweise sind auf der Herstellerseite keine Bezugsquellen angegeben...

-Woher bekomme ich die Software?
-Funktioniert die Software auch mit TV Karten von Drittherstellern? Welche TV Karten/ Sticks sind kompatibel?
-Alternativen?


----------



## iRaptor (9. Februar 2011)

HOWTO: Sat TV streaming ins netzwerk/internet


----------



## Superwip (10. Februar 2011)

Okay danke, das sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## iRaptor (10. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Okay danke, das sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus



Ich frage mich warum du nicht selbst Googeln konntest


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon dannach gesucht aber nie etwas gefunden; das Problem dabei ist, dass man dabei immer von drölf TV-Streaming Seiten und Informationen über solche Abgelenkt wird


----------

